# the five mile cheesecake



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Last night I went out to eat with 11 other women. Everybody was having a *large* peice of cheesecake with a chocolate ganache over the top of it, drizzled with more chocoloate. Quickly doing a rough estimate of how many calories were in the cheesecake and then the chocolate, I then calculated how many extra miles I would have to run (not walk- that doesn't burn as many calories) - if I ate it. The answer was about 5 miles *on top* of what I already plan to run this week. It looked good, but I didn't eat the cheesecake. This time of year I don't have time to fit in an extra five miles on top of exercise I am already doing! 

Anyway... I'd never looked at it that way before. That might be a useful tool.  I might be less tempted by things if I calculate them by the mile! l! At least it worked last night. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

WAIT, YOU GAVE UP CHEESECAKE! WITH THAT LOVELY WATER FALL OF CHOCOLATE RUNNING DOWN ITS SIDES! I can just feel the cake on my tongue and the roof of my mouth, warm, moist, just melting away......................NOPE, I can't have it either, I have to watch the waist, but thanks for the picture!!! Now back to my normal life, Please pass the OATMEAL!!! Later Travis


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> WAIT, YOU GAVE UP CHEESECAKE! WITH THAT LOVELY WATER FALL OF CHOCOLATE RUNNING DOWN ITS SIDES! I can just feel the cake on my tongue and the roof of my mouth, warm, moist, just melting away......................NOPE, I can't have it either, I have to watch the waist, but thanks for the picture!!! Now back to my normal life, Please pass the OATMEAL!!! Later Travis


L! Travis! To be really honest, if I could have found time in my schedule (off the top of my head) for that extra five miles, I would have eaten the cheesecake with no guilt whatsoever! And It's very likely that sometime in the next 6 months I will schedule and extra 750-800 calorie deficit over a week (beyond the calorie deficit I already do for weight loss) and go eat a piece of cheesecake! I don't deprive myself. I just plan. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Travis, you might be onto something there ---

http://healthland.time.com/2010/12/...izing-eating-helps-cut-real-life-consumption/

Good job Cindy. I've sort of followed your path over the last year (or so?) and you are an insipration, to be sure. You have given much good advice, information and encouragement, thanks for that.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Dandish said:


> Hey Travis, you might be onto something there ---
> 
> http://healthland.time.com/2010/12/...izing-eating-helps-cut-real-life-consumption/
> 
> Good job Cindy. I've sort of followed your path over the last year (or so?) and you are an insipration, to be sure. You have given much good advice, information and encouragement, thanks for that.


Interesting Article, Dandish.  Thanks for the encouragement! I'm happy to share anything I learn.

Cindyc.


----------

